# Post Your BBQ Memes / Funny Pictures!!!



## McLoven1t562

Just want to get this sub-forum more lively and entertaining.....I know we all keep tabs on all the meat sections. But let's make some laughs for eachother!!

Found this little ditty that inspired my thread to begin with lol













dog-cooking-on-the-bbq.jpg



__ McLoven1t562
__ Jul 1, 2016






*Owners Know First Hand You Need To Be Careful When Cooking Near Dogs lol*


----------



## brisketlover

Screenshot_2016-05-10-22-21-17.png



__ brisketlover
__ Aug 3, 2016


----------



## fpmich

Butt Whole.jpg



__ fpmich
__ Aug 8, 2016






BE CAREFUL OF WHAT YOU BUY!  lol


----------



## McLoven1t562

kevinhartbbq.jpg



__ McLoven1t562
__ Aug 9, 2016






You know those times when you're walking or driving and can smell bbq in the air?? lol, I'd definitely do this!! :P


----------



## mneeley490

blackolives.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Aug 9, 2016


----------



## McLoven1t562

f08.jpg



__ McLoven1t562
__ Aug 13, 2016


----------



## litterbug

Screenshot_2014-05-20-11-10-48-1.png



__ litterbug
__ Aug 13, 2016


----------



## bbqbrett

imagesCAMMDEVV.jpg



__ bbqbrett
__ Aug 24, 2016


----------



## dirtsailor2003

image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 24, 2016






See ya at the BBQ!


----------



## redheelerdog

dirtsailor2003 said:


> image.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dirtsailor2003
> __ Aug 24, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See ya at the BBQ!


It says soup Case!

SOUP!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

redheelerdog said:


> It says soup Case!
> 
> SOUP!  :biggrin:



Exactly! Whiskey is aged in charred oak barrels. The liquid smoke of smokers!


----------



## niallam

image.jpeg



__ niallam
__ Sep 25, 2016


----------



## gearjammer

View media item 487341
             Ed


----------



## rlj3rd

IBPR.jpg



__ rlj3rd
__ Oct 11, 2016


----------



## gearjammer

That's a good one.

Ed


----------



## BGKYSmoker

RLJ3RD said:


> IBPR.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ rlj3rd
> __ Oct 11, 2016


If you bbq these to long you RECTUM


----------



## mneeley490




----------



## mneeley490




----------



## mneeley490




----------

